# Interested in fresh water fishing boat question



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Not trying to boast or brag at all here, however im interested in maybe taking my boat out on the fresh water. I dont wanna look retarded either. but is my boat in the signature to big to fish the banks in fresh water.
I believe it would be to hard without a trolling motor right?
Also where do you recommend to launch out of?


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

id fish it in fresh water, a trolling motor does make it a little nicer but if it doesnt have enough tork to control the boat then its no good at all.as far as fishing the river it gets narrow in some spots and there is always a tree floating somewhere and theres always a current pushing you around.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

You will get a lot of funny looks on freshwater in a big ole saltwater boat. It'll do just fine though. Don't know about trolling the banks, but you should be able to find plenty of good spots to anchor up and catch some bream.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, ive looked up a couple boat launches seems like most are in milton though. any advice where to launch my boat?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I've seen guys with boats like that in fresh water, and they had hell without a trolling motor. They had to keep cranking the motor.

NJD


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

what boat do you have? cant see it on my phone. are you tryng to fish blackwater?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

You should probably go scout the ramps first. There's a lot of freshwater ramps that might not be possible for a bigger boat. Some don't even have a concrete ramp. I don't know where you wanna go though.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Look at the ramps on the East and West of highway 90 bridge at Escambia river.One on the right is Smiths and the left is Swamp House.I use Swamp House all the time.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

I think smiths and the swamp house would both be big enough.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

excellent guys thanks alot for the info!!:thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*boatg*

Your boat would be a 'ship' over here in the Choctawhatchee River  But I have seen a few that size with twins up the river. Sometimes they anchored and bottom fished for cats or whatever other bottom feeders would bite. Drifting down river should work as well. An electric would certainly make a difference for control. Pontoon boats are common and they seem to make out ok


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

The swapmhouse has a nice ramp. I see lots of bigger boats going in or out there. Plenty of parking, and as a bonus there is a bar/pub for when you are done.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

cheers to that :thumbup: I have been wanting to check it out over there.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

I fish in Henerson Swamp back home with my Triton LTS 24 all the time. I do have a trolling motor.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try launching at Swamphouse and running up river near Gulf Power.....I have caught tons of stuff round there....Then you go up a ways and hit a couple lakes....:thumbsup:


----------

